# Amplificador clase d, gate driver.



## zivit91 (Abr 24, 2012)

Hola,
estoy terminando un amplificador de clase d, y se me presenta un problema.
Os explico, tengo un circuito que compara una señal triangular con la señal de audio, y genera un PWM. Luego este PWM lo hago pasar por una etapa de salida, en mi caso, ya que no necesito nada mas que 2W en una carga de 4 ohm, lo amplifico directamente con un gate driver.

Y es ahi donde surge el problema, tengo un IR2110 como gate driver, y quiero aprobechar los transistores MOS que lleva incorporados dentro del mismo integrado para usarlos como full-bridge. Pero la cuestión es que no como montar el IR2110, he buscado por todos lados, y no hay nadie que conecte el integrado sin usar MOS externos.

Espero haberme expresado bien... Gracias 

paso el datasheet.
http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/ir2110.pdf


----------



## abalor (Jun 15, 2012)

hola. te comento que ese  integrado no sirve para tal aplicacion ya que tiene lo que se conoce como tiempo muerto lo que genera distorcion para aplicaciones de sonido, el tiempo muerto es un pequeño tiempo que se coloca por seguridad para que los dos transistores no conduzcan al tiempo pudiendo generar un corto


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 15, 2012)

zivit91 dijo:


> Hola,
> estoy terminando un amplificador de clase d, y se me presenta un problema.
> Os explico, tengo un circuito que compara una señal triangular con la señal de audio, y genera un PWM. Luego este PWM lo hago pasar por una etapa de salida, en mi caso, ya que no necesito nada mas que 2W en una carga de 4 ohm, lo amplifico directamente con un gate driver.
> 
> Y es ahi donde surge el problema, tengo un IR2110 como gate driver, y quiero aprobechar los transistores MOS que lleva incorporados dentro del mismo integrado para usarlos como full-bridge. Pero la cuestión es que no como montar el IR2110, he buscado por todos lados, y no hay nadie que conecte el integrado sin usar MOS externos.


Que tal, yo no te recomentadaría manejar audio directamente con el driver, su salida está diseñada para manejar las compuertas de un mosfet, pudieras usar mosfets pequeños o bien, mirar por el foro varias propuestas de amplificadores clase D de poca potencia.



abalor dijo:


> te comento que ese integrado no sirve para tal aplicacion ya que tiene lo que se conoce como tiempo muerto lo que genera distorcion para aplicaciones de sonido, el tiempo muerto es un pequeño tiempo que se coloca por seguridad para que los dos transistores no conduzcan al tiempo pudiendo generar un corto


Estás seguro? 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fusion-ampli-25w-escalable-1200w-ejtagle-ucd-46157/


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jun 15, 2012)

abalor dijo:


> hola. te comento que ese integrado no sirve para tal aplicacion ya que tiene lo que se conoce como tiempo muerto lo que genera distorcion para aplicaciones de sonido, el tiempo muerto es un pequeño tiempo que se coloca por seguridad para que los dos transistores no conduzcan al tiempo pudiendo generar un corto


Es logico que debe haber un tiempo muerto si no queremos explosiones,pero es falso que no sirva para aplicaciones de audio,hechate un vistazo por aca 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/

oscilando tranquilamente a 250khz se puede sacar algo decente con tiempo muerto y todo!!
Yo ya me construi hace tiempo 2 etapas de estas y estoy contento


----------



## abalor (Jun 15, 2012)

si ya vi la aplicacion del colega EJTAGLE que realizo con ese integrado, me parace excelente y revisando el data sheet del IR2110 el tiempo muerto de este es muy pequeño del orden de nanosegundos y sumado a esto que la oscilacion la estan trabajando a 250KHz (baja comparada con otros amplificadores que me ha tocado reparar de hasta 700khz) no debe de influir notoriamente en la distorsion.


----------

